# Halloween Costume Pix!!!



## melozburngr (Aug 29, 2005)

OK ladies- I know its a bit early- but I really get into my Halloween costume, which means I have to start early (or at least start thinking of it early)  so I ask you- what are some of the costumes you have done in the past?!  I'm thinking about being a showgirl this year, but not sure... I've won my last 3 years, so I wanna keep the streak going!  The showgirl costume is an homage to my last year's prize- a 4 day 3 night trip to Vegas, stayed at Caesars in a Deluxe palace room- it was incredible!!!  gotta go again!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll post some pix of some of my costumes when I can find and scan them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Come on girls and boys!! Show me yours!!!

xoxo  Mel
P.S. IF ANY OF THESE PIX OFFEND ANYONE-I'm sorry.

(for Caffn8me )
FRONT:






FRONT:






FRONT:





BACK:






da da daaaa.. this years costume..  way more neekid than planned, but I managed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Everyone loved it... even the girls lol..










This is the imfamous Greek Statue costume that won me the trip to Las Vegas....









This is the mermaid costume that I wore 3 years ago...

and the Eve costume- I have to find the pix still.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 29, 2005)

Showgirl for sure.  You have to use all that glitter


----------



## user2 (Aug 29, 2005)

Once I was dressed as a meadow!

I wore a dress that I sewed out of a piece of artificial grass and I stitched some plastic cows on it!

Ok its ot that showgirl theme you asked for but it was hilarious!


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 30, 2005)

Ahhh this is so crazy I just started planning this yesterday. I called my boyfriend and was like, okay, I know it's early, but you should totally go as Billy Joe from Green Day for Halloween. And he thought it was great. So I've planned his costume down to a T, but it leaves me with who I should go as (HAS to involve some makeup skills!). I've narrowed it down to Jem from the Holograms (but sadly not enough people seem to know who she is around here, and I don't want to spend the night being asked what I am), a mermaid (scale makeup, fishnets, shell bra), or Mary-Kate Olsen. The BF says MK because I could use the costume in for my wardrobe after Halloween and it kinda goes with the whole actress-rockstar couple. Any ideas?


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 19, 2005)

bump!


----------



## Shawna (Sep 20, 2005)

The greek statue costume is amazing.........


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 20, 2005)

wow i like the greek statue one!


----------



## polobear45 (Sep 20, 2005)

Showgirl seems like a winner . I'm glad I'm not the only one thinking of Halloween costumes early.
But mine is for Fantasy Fest in the Keys . I was a Heidi Ho last year (like a beer wench). Oh another idea might be a sexy ring leader/ringmaster.
Not sure if you have checked this out  http://www.threewisheslingerie.com/uniforms.asp


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 20, 2005)

thanks girls- I had to buy a tshirt after that Halloween thats said " yes, they're real"  I had a girl come up and grab my boob! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it was just painted on liquid latex- I have some serious kahones  (aka balls)     My mother is NEVER to see these pix


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Sep 22, 2005)

I really love your mermaid costume!  You look gorgeous!


I think my favorite costume I did was when I dressed up like a Matrix charater and called myself "Infinity".  lol It was fun wearing pleather pants and a pleather trenchcoat though.  For this Halloween I'm planning to be Cleopatra....well unless I think of something even better....


----------



## niecypiecy (Sep 22, 2005)

The statue one is amazing but I just love the mermaid!


----------



## nphernetton (Sep 22, 2005)

I was a victorias secret angel last year.  The wings were hand made, glued every feather on one at a time...that was bananas!  And boy do I miss my long hair...*sigh*  I, also, apologize if these are offensive to anyone, let me know and they'll be down in no time.

My friend Jason and I  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







An intense game of pool, which I just so happen to not remember... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mmmm Bud   8)


----------



## MACgirl (Sep 23, 2005)

cute! love thestatue costume, and the victoria angel costume is cute! love the beer in the hand total not vs model type LOL ur hotness!


----------



## nphernetton (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've figured out my costumes this year!!!  I'm going to get started sewing this weekend...First, my bf and I are going as a couple costume... (this is inappropriate, so if you get offened, stop reading!)  I'm going to make him a giant hotdog, and me a giant hotdog bun.  Soooo many inuendos lol...  We are both going to wear other costumes under those though, me, Im going to be a shop-chick.  I'm very much into cars, I work on them, race them at the track, etc...so yep, Im going to be a sexy shop-chick.  I'm not sure what I should make him though...Oh well.  what is everone elses ideas this year?/


----------



## Shawna (Sep 30, 2005)

My 3 year old desperately wants to be a pirate so I thought I might go as a pirate zombie.  He has also told me Shrek and a dragon so I guess I'll have to wait until closer.  I'm pushing for the zombie thing though.  Oh, he's really into the movie Corpse Bride so maybe we could do something from that too.....So many possibilities.


----------



## VaJenna (Oct 1, 2005)

this is me and my friends from last year, we went as mario kart characters, i was yoshi. 






that was just me and toad. 

i think i'm going as leelo from the 5th element this year, or else probably a dead schoolgirl, at least that way i get to play with my makeup.


----------



## toropcheh (Oct 1, 2005)

VaJenna, how cute! That's awesome that you picked other characters instead of Mario and Luigi... lol


----------



## VaJenna (Oct 1, 2005)

haha yeah it was pretty awesome. we were all about the mario-kart battle, hence the balloons on our cars ahahah.


----------



## Shawna (Oct 3, 2005)

I freakin' love Yoshi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What a great costume.  Yoshi battle.........


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 8, 2005)

Oh my god.  I just bought 2100 rhinestones and 600 Swaroski Crystals for my costume.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats... a lot.   

if anyone wants to buy swaroski crystals- I HIGHLY RECOMMEND THIS SITE- WWW.GENBEAD.COM    They only charge post office cost for shipping, and their prices are INCREDIBLY cheap.   for all 3000 stones- and shipping- I paid $40.   

for 144 swaroski crystals- 4.50   totally cheap- go bling your shit, girls!
(they have a bazillion different colors, too)


----------



## breathless (Oct 8, 2005)

a showgirl would be wonderful! hopefully you'll win a trip again!


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 11, 2005)

Scans are up of my (and my friend Yaki's) ideas for my costumes... please give any opinions and/or ideas that you might have!! thank YOU!!!


----------



## Shawna (Oct 11, 2005)

I love the first white one, and the last blue one.  I think the wraparound body (yeah, don't know what else to call it) is hot.


----------



## xx_beauty (Oct 11, 2005)

Omg Vajenna That Is Like The Coolest Costum Everr. Haha


----------



## VaJenna (Oct 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xx_beauty* 
_Omg Vajenna That Is Like The Coolest Costum Everr. Haha_

 
hahhah thanks. it was a pain in the ass to make though!


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 18, 2005)

ok- up to 6000 rhinestones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ill let ya'll know how it turns out


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Oct 21, 2005)

...wow...those are...some drawings.


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 23, 2005)

not quite sure how to take that- sarcasm is lost in type, so its hard to tell if that was a rude comment, or an approving one....


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VaJenna* 
_
i think i'm going as leelo from the 5th element this year, or else probably a dead schoolgirl, at least that way i get to play with my makeup._

 
That's what I'm going as 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Either that or a ragdoll!!!


----------



## Jessica (Oct 23, 2005)

melozburngr
I love the third drawing.  I can't wait to see pics of what you decide to do!  Happy Halloween


----------



## radashes (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nphernetton* 
_Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've figured out my costumes this year!!!  I'm going to get started sewing this weekend...First, my bf and I are going as a couple costume... (this is inappropriate, so if you get offened, stop reading!)  I'm going to make him a giant hotdog, and me a giant hotdog bun.  Soooo many inuendos lol...  We are both going to wear other costumes under those though, me, Im going to be a shop-chick.  I'm very much into cars, I work on them, race them at the track, etc...so yep, Im going to be a sexy shop-chick.  I'm not sure what I should make him though...Oh well.  what is everone elses ideas this year?/_

 
Awesome costume idea! I'm going as a sexy 80's firefighter haha. So simple, our whole group has got an 80's twist to it.
What do you race?? I race on a dirt Street Stock, it's nice to see another girl racing who's girly too


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 24, 2005)

melozburngr, your costumes are amazing! I might have had the cajones to do that about 10 years ago, but 2 kids later, um, no... lol! You really look great, I'm sure any costume you do will turn out fantastic!  Be sure to post your pics!


----------



## Chelsea (Oct 24, 2005)

wow those are some see through panties


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_melozburngr, your costumes are amazing! I might have had the cajones to do that about 10 years ago, but 2 kids later, um, no... lol! You really look great, I'm sure any costume you do will turn out fantastic!  Be sure to post your pics!_

 

aww thanks!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I appreciate the sweet comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - it gives me fuel to keep workin on this costume- which is gonna be BADASS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ill post pix.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  back to work- Ive got 6000 rhinestones to affix...


----------



## Bexx (Oct 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_wow those are some see through panties_

 
LMAO. I couldnt say it, am glad you did. Do I spy.....?


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 29, 2005)

Well here's mine!! A dead schoolgirl
















And in case someone's wondering, no I'm not wearing a wig. I really have so much hair...


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 31, 2005)

halloween costume pic up


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 31, 2005)

What an amazing costume!  You look great, I hope you didn't get too cold!  How did you make sure everything stayed put?

It's a pity you've taken down your sketches as they were really interesting particularly now that we can see the costume that resulted from them.  Could you post them again please? _Pretty_ please?


----------



## lah_knee (Nov 1, 2005)

cuz being something sexy/slutty is WAYYYY overrated...






We got more attention than the half naked girls at the party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it was super fun! everyone wanted to take pictures with us i felt like a celebrity.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_(for Caffn8me )
FRONT:_

 
Thanks - some of the earlier comments made by other people only make sense if we can see the designs


----------



## user4 (Nov 1, 2005)

for melozburngr: wow... im glad u feel that comfy in ur own skin!!! i could never do something like that... u look awsome girl!!! were u wearing anything???


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 1, 2005)

The sheen on her legs suggests she's wearing low-cut sheer to waist hose but I wouldn't swear to it!


----------



## user4 (Nov 1, 2005)

true... didnt think of that!!!


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_true... didnt think of that!!!_

 
You need to hang around theatrical types and dancers more!  Dancers often wear hose and bodystockings designed to make them look naked when they're not


----------



## user4 (Nov 1, 2005)

nice trick... i dont know any of that stuff *hides*... to me she looked totally naked... i was like WOW THE GUTS!!! lol. it doesnt look tacky though, i think it looks nice... and the colors or all the gems make a GREAT contrast with her hair!!!


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes, she's really brave to wear that outfit and she is definitely naked from the waist up.  I've got guts too but unfortunately I need to lose another 30 pounds or so to stop them hanging out over the top of my hose so I don't think I'll be wearing any similar outfits soon!


----------



## user4 (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah, i would need to losed a pound or 30 to pull off something like that... so, im the same way,... minus the guts... lol


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 1, 2005)

[minor off topic ramble]Speaking of nude suits, once upon a time there was a swimsuit manufacturer which made the "Nude Suit" which made it appear as though the wearer was naked - right down to having nipples, belly button and appropriately placed hair printed on the suit.  If you're not easily offended you can see an article about it here - the company's own website has now died and I suspect they are no longer in production.[/minor off topic ramble]


----------



## user4 (Nov 1, 2005)

haha, that is so wierd.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Yes, she's really brave to wear that outfit and she is definitely naked from the waist up.  I've got guts too but unfortunately I need to lose another 30 pounds or so to stop them hanging out over the top of my hose so I don't think I'll be wearing any similar outfits soon!_

 
Same here! Frigging body issues....!


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_halloween costume pic up_

 
Wow!!! That's really amazing!


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 1, 2005)

lol - thanks girls.. I was afraid I was going to get negative comments.. even though all that I have heard from everyone that saw it (on here or otherwise) have been positive!! Thanks all!!


midnightlouise- you crack me up!  lol thanks!


----------



## rcastel10 (Nov 1, 2005)

WOW!! You have to be super confident with your body to wear something like that.  I could never wear something like that.  Big ups    to you!!!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 1, 2005)

i want your body. lol, you are just pefect!! you look so awesome!!! you are my hero!! lol


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 1, 2005)

rcastel10- yeah- I have serious balls.  lol    Im very comfy in my skin... which can be a good thing on Halloween 

Eye <3 Colour- lol - you are too funny!  thank you so much!!


----------



## roxybc (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow, what were you wearing??  Were the crystals actually glued to your skin (on your top half?)  How did you get pantyhose without a yucky wasteband??

That looks GREAT!!!  Thanks for the link to that bead site too!!!


----------



## user3 (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 
_cuz being something sexy/slutty is WAYYYY overrated...






We got more attention than the half naked girls at the party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it was super fun! everyone wanted to take pictures with us i felt like a celebrity._

 

I love those costumes!!!!!!!!


----------



## user3 (Nov 2, 2005)

melozburngr ok so no one else asked so I will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What did you use to cover you um...private area and booty?

BTW the way the costume looked amazing! Oh and nice perky boobahs!!! I am jealous!!  They are just so perfect! Damn my huge ones!!!!


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 2, 2005)

zap2it- lol  everyone asked me that at the bar when I went out- the rhinestones on the lower half were affixed to fabric(as were the top, and then cut uot and affixed with glue)  but the bottom rhinestones on the fabric were affixed to the pantyhose, and then I used to liquid latex to affix the pantyhose to my body, mostly just abut an inch from the top, just to hold them up, and then I cut the excess pantyhose remaining at the top - you know the ugly band thing that holds em up... well I cut around the edge of the rhinestones design, and voila! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have a costume! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (I was like- damn!  This makes my boobs look awesome! Lol) I used to bitch and moan about being small chested- but I love it now


----------



## roxybc (Nov 2, 2005)

Did you win a prize??  Cuz you should have!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 2, 2005)

Your costumes are AMAZING.  And to think you made all of those?!?!?!  I WISH I could create things like that or wear things like that for that matter!  LOL!!  I would love to see what you came up with this year.  


I was a grecian goddess/this year.  It was a very homemade, last minute costume but I must say I looked damn good.  I'm going to have to recreate it and post it sometime in the next week.


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 3, 2005)

roxy- nope. no prize- so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I got robbed!   Everyone told me that my costume was awesome- even booed when they announced the winners....  


aziajs- thank you!!  the first pic (the showgirl) is this years costume- very cold LOL   
Totally post the pic!!!  I love seeing everyone's costumes- Halloween is sooooo much fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I already have my idea for next year (I think)

lol- Im such a geek


----------



## user3 (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_zap2it- lol  everyone asked me that at the bar when I went out- the rhinestones on the lower half were affixed to fabric(as were the top, and then cut uot and affixed with glue)  but the bottom rhinestones on the fabric were affixed to the pantyhose, and then I used to liquid latex to affix the pantyhose to my body, mostly just abut an inch from the top, just to hold them up, and then I cut the excess pantyhose remaining at the top - you know the ugly band thing that holds em up... well I cut around the edge of the rhinestones design, and voila! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have a costume! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (I was like- damn!  This makes my boobs look awesome! Lol) I used to bitch and moan about being small chested- but I love it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Wow you did a great job and it's so creative!
I agree you should have won!


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_roxy- nope. no prize- so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got robbed!   Everyone told me that my costume was awesome- even booed when they announced the winners...._

 
Perhaps the competition was only open to rank amateurs but yours looks totally professional!  You were simply too good for them.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 9, 2005)

OK - WICKED hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You did get robbed - you should have WON!!!!!!   Who the hell won???????????????????   & what costume???


----------



## stacey (Nov 9, 2005)

thats insane love it


----------



## Katura (Sep 12, 2006)

I realllly want to see the costume! The picture is gone!!!


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 
_I realllly want to see the costume! The picture is gone!!!_

 
You can still see it in her gallery here along with some other ghoulish makeup


----------



## Katura (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks! Thanks!


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 22, 2006)

how cool!!!!!!!!!! please post pics of the showgirl costume when its done


----------

